# EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) - any experience?



## 23688 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have been recommended to try EFT to help my anxiety induced IBS, and have an appointment for my first session next week.I was wondering if anyone else has successfully used this technique?(I suffer from diarrhea IBS and have considerable anxiety about using underground trains following an incident where I became stuck in a tunnel for a long period and unable to reach a toilet. I live and work in London and so not using the trains is having a significant impact on my life. I am hoping EFT can resolve this anxiety).


----------

